# Tomb Guard, should I take halberds?



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

So i have finally bought some tomb guard for my TK army and I am unsure if it is better to take halberds or not. From TK what I mainly see is really cheap infantry that you just take loads of or monster. SO with tomb guard I am not sure if I should keep them cheap or give them the +1 str (for 2pts) to make up for the really weak rest of the army.

Also would this remove their parry save? I mean obviously they would still get the +1 to armour but this always confused me in the rules

So what are your thoughts with tomb guard? Eventually I want a unit of 20 with a tom king attached.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Personally i used to run 30 tomb guards with a tomb king for the WS conferring skill on the king, then roll them as HW&S over Halberd, the save to me seemed much more useful than the +1 to strength, but at the end of the day what are they ultimately being used for:

1) If you need to protect your General and this is more a bunker/partial tar pit/anvil for some smaller units then i would stick with HW&S.

2) If your are looking to used this as a hammer then i would roll with the halberds for that +1 strength to improve the chances of wounding.

Hope my advice helps you a little.


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

I normally use Halberds for the +1 to wound and the -1 to armor saves. The troop choices make fine tar-pits/bunkers/anvils, I like to use the Guard as the hammer.

But yes, you lose your parry save.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Is bunker and anvil the same as tarpit? Only ever heard of the tarpit, but thanks for your help guys, think it is probably the halberds I need.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

falcoso said:


> Is bunker and anvil the same as tarpit? Only ever heard of the tarpit, but thanks for your help guys, think it is probably the halberds I need.


Bunker is a unit designed to protect a character.

Anvil is the half of a hammer and anvil set up used to hold a target in place, with the aim of destroying the target; so an anvil can work as a tar pit as well, but is usually designed to hold a unit in melee for a short while letting another set up a brutal charge rather than just holding up a unit for as long as possible on it's own.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Ah okay thank you very much Dave that makes much more sense now


----------

